# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Wanting to play a Rags-to-Riches Cyberpunk/Shadowrun game with a twist

## ReverseHermit

Exactly as it says on the tin, I've been reading through some shadowrun books lately after replaying shadowrun returns.
After which I ended up watching Edgerunners.

Needless to say, I'm in a mood. I'm not too picky when it comes to systems/settings (for the prospective GM feel free to come up with your own even). However I do have PDFs for a bunch of 5th edition Shadowrun Books. I also have a PDF for Carbon 2185 which is a cyberpunk game that uses 5th edition D&D as base point (though it lacks customization imo which is a huge part of the fun of Cyberpunk settings).

When it comes to cyberpunk games, for whatever reason even though I like _making_ Pink Mohawk characters, I generally tend to _play_ in a more Black Trench coat/Mirror Shades style. So the character I have in mind is a melee-focused adept/street samurai type.

I also think when I'm asking for a rag-to-riches story. I want accomplishing missions to feel meaningful in that, we're not only surviving, but we're earning enough to celebrate our success and even thrive. Real gangster type stuff.

As for me personally, I should be able to post at least twice a day. Though my posting time will be a little weird since I'm currently living between 2 time zones (Thailand and Japan)

----------


## Feralgeist

Sounds mad, if it picks up I'm in. I'd be a geeky malnourished decker/cyberhacker with a cobbled together rig, looking to eventually become cutting edge and take the megacorps for whatever he can

----------


## Kaspar

Yes, I do have some ideas for a cyberpunk game. I can be the GM.

*Play Style:* I am a fan of setting that start dark, but the main characters are larger-than-life heroes who can make a difference. I like PCs who are proactive and ambitious, with a heroic bent.

*Setting:* 20 years into the future. After a massive global economic collapse, the corporations have taken over. The line between megacorporations and organized crime has become quite blurry. The Great Collapse saw hyperinflation, mass rioting, and fall of most of the worlds governments. Most corporations also just vanished in the smoke. However, some proved more adept in marshaling what physical resources they had to weather the storm. For example, Disney parks were almost self-contained cities- and some of the managers told their employees to bring in their families in to hunker down. Little surprise that Disney is now a de-facto independent nation state, one that dominates the media-entertainment sector. They even issue their own corporate script, called Mickeys in street slang. Coca-Cola-Nestle is another such mega corp. Any guesses what their script is called on the street?

The big divide in society is between the corpo-drones - the loyal employees living in gated communities, dedicating their life to their corporate employer. And the outsiders- the outcast, the street folk, the free, the barbarians behind the walls, squabbling for the leftovers. (The real divide is of course between the billionaire plutocrats and the rest- but the above is what they want you to think.)

I am drawing inspiration from many cyberpunk settings, with a dash of John Wick franchise.

*Rule System:* Gurps 4th edition. If you dont know it, no worries. I will guide you through character creation. Gurps is great for portraying gritty movie realism and handling quick and vicious gun fights. As a class-less, skill focused pointbuy system almost any character concept can be made in it.

*Where and When:* We can spend December discussing the game and making characters, and start the game in early January. Tactical combat maps will be hosted on Roll20 (free to use virtual tabletop). Posting rate of about 1 post per day, maybe? 




> When it comes to cyberpunk games, for whatever reason even though I like _making_ Pink Mohawk characters, I generally tend to _play_ in a more Black Trench coat/Mirror Shades style. So the character I have in mind is a melee-focused adept/street samurai type.
> 
> I also think when I'm asking for a rag-to-riches story. I want accomplishing missions to feel meaningful in that, we're not only surviving, but we're earning enough to celebrate our success and even thrive. Real gangster type stuff.


Sounds interesting. Plan things out, and when it goes side-ways, go loud and blast your way out.




> Sounds mad, if it picks up I'm in. I'd be a geeky malnourished decker/cyberhacker with a cobbled together rig, looking to eventually become cutting edge and take the megacorps for whatever he can


And a hacker is a must have for a proper team.

----------


## druid91

> Exactly as it says on the tin, I've been reading through some shadowrun books lately after replaying shadowrun returns.
> After which I ended up watching Edgerunners.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm in a mood. I'm not too picky when it comes to systems/settings (for the prospective GM feel free to come up with your own even). However I do have PDFs for a bunch of 5th edition Shadowrun Books. I also have a PDF for Carbon 2185 which is a cyberpunk game that uses 5th edition D&D as base point (though it lacks customization imo which is a huge part of the fun of Cyberpunk settings).
> 
> When it comes to cyberpunk games, for whatever reason even though I like _making_ Pink Mohawk characters, I generally tend to _play_ in a more Black Trench coat/Mirror Shades style. So the character I have in mind is a melee-focused adept/street samurai type.
> 
> I also think when I'm asking for a rag-to-riches story. I want accomplishing missions to feel meaningful in that, we're not only surviving, but we're earning enough to celebrate our success and even thrive. Real gangster type stuff.
> 
> As for me personally, I should be able to post at least twice a day. Though my posting time will be a little weird since I'm currently living between 2 time zones (Thailand and Japan)


While I'm not going to join in, it's worth noting that if you have Cyberpunk 2077 on Steam, you also have the core rules for Cyberpunk 2020. There's a PDF copy of the core rules in the folder with the game files at... C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Cyberpunk 2077\BonusContent\sourcebook

----------


## Llyarden

> *Rule System:* Gurps 4th edition. If you dont know it, no worries. I will guide you through character creation. Gurps is great for portraying gritty movie realism and handling quick and vicious gun fights. As a class-less, skill focused pointbuy system almost any character concept can be made in it.


I assume this will be something that will be in the Big 16 or an equivalent, but do you have any idea about point value or what books / optional rules will be in use?

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I might join if i can get a good character concept going.

----------


## Kaspar

> I assume this will be something that will be in the Big 16 or an equivalent, but do you have any idea about point value or what books / optional rules will be in use?


Im thinking 250 points to accommodate the templates in Action 1.
The character templates there cover all the action movie character types: Assassin, Demo-man, Face-man. Hacker, Infiltrator, Investigator, Medic, Shooter, Wheel-man and Techie.

I will be using material mainly from Action, Tactical Shooting, Martial Arts, and High-Tech and Ultra-tech for equipment.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Im thinking 250 points to accommodate the templates in Action 1.
> The character templates there cover all the action movie character types: Assassin, Demo-man, Face-man. Hacker, Infiltrator, Investigator, Medic, Shooter, Wheel-man and Techie.
> 
> I will be using material mainly from Action, Tactical Shooting, Martial Arts, and High-Tech and Ultra-tech for equipment.


Dibs on wheelman 

Attributes: ST 10 [0]; DX 14 [80]; IQ 13 [60]; HT 12 [20].

Secondary Characteristics: Damage 1d-2/1d; BL 20 lbs.; HP10 [0]; Will 13 [0]; Per 14 [5]; FP 12 [0]; Basic Speed 7.00 [10]; Basic Move 6 [-5].

Advantages: 
Absolute Direction [5]
Drivers Reflexes 4 [20]
Higher Purpose (Deliver the package) [5] 
Luck [15] 
Daredevil [15]
Enhanced Dodge 3 (Vehicular) [15] 

Disadvantages: 
Honesty [-10*]
Sense of Duty (Team) [-5]
Social Stigma (Criminal Record) [-5]
Delusions (e.g., Im may as well be immortal in my car!)[-5]
Odious Personal Habits (e.g., Nobody touches my ride!) [-5] 
Impulsiveness [-10*]
Overconfidence [-5*] 

Primary Skills: 
Driving (Automobile) (A) DX+4[2]-18 
Driving (Heavy Wheeled) (A) DX+4 [2]-18 
Driving (Motorcycle) (A) DX+4 [2]-18
Mechanic (Wheeled) (A) IQ [2]-13 
Artillery (Guided Missile) (A) IQ [2]-13
Electronics Operation (Communications) (A) IQ [2]-13
Navigation (Land) (A) IQ [2]-13 

Secondary Skills: 
Brawling (A) DX+2 [4]-16
Judo (H) DX-1 [2]-13
Guns (Pistol) (E) DX+2 [4]-15. 
Guns (Shotgun) (E) DX+1 [2]-15. 
Guns (Submachine Gun) (E) DX+1 [2]-15. 
Connoisseur (Cars) (A) IQ-1[1]-12
Machinist (A) IQ-1[1]-12
Shadowing (A) IQ-1[1]-12
Smuggling, (A) IQ-1[1]-12 

Background Skills: 
Streetwise (A) IQ+2 [8] 15. 
Computer Operation (E) IQ [1]-13.
Carousing (E) HT+3 [8] 15.

Edit just want the mechanics approved before moving on to the character details.

----------


## DigoDragon

I'm curiously interested. I'd just need to know a couple little things like what Tech Level we will be playing at so I know the starting funds,  if cybernetics are viable, where in the world we will be running around in, etc.

I'm thinking maybe a face/infiltrator type for my concept. Knowledgeable in general corp culture and the inner workings of the system of a specific mega, perhaps worked at one in the past.

----------


## Kaspar

> I'm curiously interested. I'd just need to know a couple little things like what Tech Level we will be playing at so I know the starting funds,  if cybernetics are viable, where in the world we will be running around in, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a face/infiltrator type for my concept. Knowledgeable in general corp culture and the inner workings of the system of a specific mega, perhaps worked at one in the past.


Tech 8, with some TL9 gadgets for cutting edge corporate stuff. Yes to cybernetics, probably bought with character points at start.

Location: one of the big cities in USA, either Seattle, LA, Chicago or New York. Players decide before start.

----------


## Phobia

Interest pending GM

----------


## Kaspar

*Setting:* 25 years into the future. After a massive global economic collapse, the corporations have taken over. The line between megacorporations and organized crime has become quite blurry. The Great Collapse saw hyperinflation, mass rioting, and fall of most of the worlds governments. Most corporations also just vanished in the smoke. However, some proved more adept in marshaling what physical resources they had to weather the storm. For example, Disney parks were almost self-contained cities- and some of the managers told their employees to bring in their families in to hunker down. Little surprise that Disney is now a de-facto independent nation state, one that dominates the media-entertainment sector. They even issue their own corporate script, called Mickeys in street slang. Coca-Cola-Nestle is another such mega corp. Any guesses what their script is called on the street?

The big divide in society is between the corpo-drones - the loyal employees living in gated communities, dedicating their life to their corporate employer. And the outsiders- the outcast, the street folk, the free, the barbarians behind the walls, squabbling for the leftovers. (The real divide is of course between the billionaire plutocrats and the rest- but the above is what they want you to think.)

I am drawing inspiration from many cyberpunk settings, with a dash of John Wick franchise.

*Play Style:* I am a fan of setting that start dark, but the main characters are larger-than-life heroes who can make a difference. I like PCs who are proactive and ambitious, with a heroic bent.

*Game System:* Gurps 4th edition. If you dont know it, no worries. I will guide you through character creation. Gurps is great for portraying gritty movie realism and handling quick and vicious gun fights. As a class-less, skill focused pointbuy system almost any character concept can be made in it.

*Number of Players:* 3 to 6.

*Gaming medium:* Roleplay on either OOTS or Discod server (player vote to decide). 
Tactical combat maps hosted on Roll20 (free in browser virtual tabletop).

*Character Creation:* 250 base points, max -50 from Disadvantages and -5 from Perks. Character templates in Action 1 are a good guideline, but not mandatory.

Tech Level 8, with some TL9 gadgets for cutting edge corporate stuff.
Cybernetics, are bought with character points at start.
Starting cash for gear TBD.

For now, submit a brief synopsis of your character and their party role.

Game will start in January.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

My guy is the cocky but honest wheelman. He grew up in a tough environment and fell in with a bad crowd. He soon started doing illegal races. He was good. Real good. He is offered a job or 2 and next thing he knows he has a well paying job. Not necessarily the most legal or safe but it is what it is.

----------


## Llyarden

With Martial Arts being available, I'm inclined to go for some sort of vaguely melee-focused brawler type, though still with some firearms skills for fairly obvious reasons.  Although my strong preference would be for PbP here (despite the server being a bit wibbly sometimes), so if the general preference is for Discord I might drop out.

In terms of fluff, I figure he's a corp kid whose parents got burned by the corps and then killed by the streets...which is a pretty cyberpunk-y sounding thing to say and now I wish I'd saved that for his IC introduction if I get in lol...leaving him with nothing but a black belt in (I haven't decided what martial art yet) which turned out to be near useless on the streets outside the careful rules of competition fights, but which was enough to convince a small gang to take him in and train him as muscle and/or a conveniently deniable tool, until eventually he parted ways with them for as-yet-undefined reasons (given that the preference is for more heroic-y characters, maybe he came to realise that what he was doing was wrong and bought his way out.)

----------


## DigoDragon

My character is the child of a fairly wealthy Corp suit, but couldn't cut it trying to hold down a day job in the rat race. Generally ignored by their parents as they are old enough to be shoved out of the house, they found their calling in the shadows, using their charms and well-educated smarts to get in and around the Corp culture in order to steal whatever the job called for.

Their role is a face/infiltrator, able to be the front when dealing with people, and having the skills to filch, stealth, and sneak around when words alone won't be enough.

----------


## Volthawk

Cyberpunk GURPS? Interesting. I'm up for this, if there's still space. Will need to have a think about concept. Got a few ideas rattling around that I should be able to make something out of, though.

One thing that comes to mind, while I have no idea if it will have any bearing on what I do, is how we're handling the computery side of things. Cyberpunk hacking systems have always been a bit messy for pbp (if not in general), and from what I recall of seeing discussions about the topic before, GURPS has a few different possible approaches floating around depending on how you want to do it, so I'm curious about how you're thinking of handling that kind of thing.

----------


## Feathersnow

I love everything  about this.  Thinking some kind of dog-trainer who is a radical transhumanist.

I built a cyberdoc who tinkers with themselves and their two pet dogs constantly. 

*Spoiler: NuTrix*
Show



Stats (20)
IQ 14
Dex 8
ST 8
HT 10

Disadvantages (-50)

Ugly -8
Curious -5
Very common daily dependency- battery recharge -15
Maintenance- cyberdoc 2 people /weekly
-10
Restricted diet- liquids food, replacement, -5
Social stigma-  radical transhumanist -5
Trademark- dogs always do their business in the target's lawn
-5

Advantages- (163)

Ally- Oldog (2×4×1.5x2) 24
(50% Ally always available, willing minion, adjustable)

Ally- Spot (2×4×1.5x2) 24
(50% Ally always available, willing minion, adjustable)

Compartmentalized mind(50)

Extra arms 1× (10)
Enhanced time rate (45)

Wealth +1 (10)

Skills- (117)

IQ 
Hacker! +0/14 (24)
Techie! +0/14 (24)
Doctor! +2/16 (48)

Animal handling +2/16 (8)
Current affairs +0/14 (1)
Make-up +0/14 (1)
Merchant -1/13 (1)


Dex

Bicycling +2/10 (4)
Swimming +2/10 (4)


HT 
Singing +0/10 (1)
Carousing +0/10 (1)


Edit: to be sure this is a first draft to show my thoughts that requires several questions to be finalized

----------


## Kaspar

250 basic character points, max -50 from Disadvantages and -5 Quirks. Mundane humans, but exotic advantages could be justified with cybernetics. Attributes should be from 8 to 14 (max 20 for ST). Starting Skills can go up to +4. Charisma and other Talents are also capped at +4.


Here are my interactive Character sheets in Google sheets:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Pick one of the PlayerN pages, rename the page to your user name (click Ok on the warning message), and start making your character. Cells you are not supposed to edit are protected (just click cancel if you accidentally change one). The cells you can edit usually have red text (just a red hyphen sign in most places). 

Character points are calculated automatically. Skill List page contains skills, advantages and disadvantages. Just copy paste the chosen cells in your character sheets. The character sheet already contains a number of suggested skills, but you are free to leave them on the default values.

Important: For skill levels use the dropdown list for the cell. Don't just manually type in a zero- it will confuse the code. Also remember that for Easy skills, 1cp already buys +0 attribute, etc. Trying to buy a skill level that costs a fraction of a cp will produce an error.

Equipment page contains weapons, armor and miscellaneous gear. Again, just copy paste the things you want into your char sheet. Weight, price, encumbrance penalty, weapon damage, etc all get calculated automatically.

Backpacks can be quickly dropped at the start of combat to reduce encumbrance. Baggage area is for items not on your person and does not increase encumbrance at all.

----------


## Kaspar

Equipment is still WIP (currently the tab only has medieval fantasy gear).

Which city do you want to based in? Location: one of the big cities in USA, either Seattle, LA, Chicago or New York.
State your primary and secondary preference.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I'm gonna drop out because i don't like using spreadsheets.

----------


## DigoDragon

Are we allowed to use our own spreadsheet?

----------


## Volthawk

> 250 basic character points, max -50 from Disadvantages and -5 Quirks. Mundane humans, but exotic advantages could be justified with cybernetics. Attributes should be from 8 to 14 (max 20 for ST). Starting Skills can go up to +4. Charisma and other Talents are also capped at +4.
> 
> Here are my interactive Character sheets in Google sheets:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


Oh nice, cool sheet. Still figuring out the basic synopsis of what I want to do here, but will get onto sorting out the sheet once that's done (probably tomorrow).




> Equipment is still WIP (currently the tab only has medieval fantasy gear).
> 
> Which city do you want to based in? Location: one of the big cities in USA, either Seattle, LA, Chicago or New York.
> State your primary and secondary preference.


I...don't particularly have a preference, really.

----------


## Kaspar

> I'm gonna drop out because i don't like using spreadsheets.





> Are we allowed to use our own spreadsheet?


You can use GCS isntead if you want to.

----------


## Llyarden

What are we allowed in the way of cinematic advantages/skills/perks/etc?

----------


## DigoDragon

> Which city do you want to based in? Location: one of the big cities in USA, either Seattle, LA, Chicago or New York.
> State your primary and secondary preference.


Primary: Seattle
Secondary: New York

----------


## RedSand

Posting interest as a shooter. I want to make a character who was an early adopter of cybernetics, having had most of their body replaced over 20 years ago, and through years of violent conflict and heavy use is starting to wear out some of the more delicate and horrifyingly expensive parts of her cyborg form. 

Would cybernetics just be me taking various advantages? I'm fairly new to GURPS.

----------


## Feathersnow

I statted out my character and their two dogs and am awaiting feedback.

Still need to figure out gear, though.

Backstory:  NuTrix was once a med student and was well on their way to a successful life when they became a surgery addict.  They spent all of their money on experimental wetware upgrades that got them booted from Uni for cheating.  Unable to sit the exams to get certified to do their job legally, they hit the streets to work under the counter.  They have a level of wealth, but it is all tied up in overhead and the upkeep on their heavily modified body and the even more modified dog brains in robot bodies they keep around.

Also-  among the surgical modifications to NuTrix was not only the replacement of original physiology with one that had modular gender, but the alteration of the parts of their brain that are gender-differentiatied into ambiguity so NuTrix is, by any useful definition, completely agender.  Thus "they" pronouns.

Notes- The training of cyberdogs appears in many influential cyberpunk novels, including _Mona Lisa Overdrive_ and _Snow Crash_.  The systemic removal of the character's gender would itself not earn a social stigma disadvantage in most cyberpunk settings, but the serious physiological changes needed for a third arm and cranial scars from wetware grafts probably would.

----------


## Kaspar

I will make the OC and Character threads tomorrow.




> I have in mind is a melee-focused adept/street samurai type.





> Sounds mad, if it picks up I'm in. I'd be a geeky malnourished decker/cyberhacker with a cobbled together rig, looking to eventually become cutting edge and take the megacorps for whatever he can


Playing? Last chance to join.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, my sheet (on your google sheets collection) is around about done, bar minor tweaks and settling on my quirks. Mechanically, he's loosely based on the Infiltrator from Action - fast, pretty sneaky, not half bad with a pistol if things get violent, and a skillset focused more around the criminal than the high-tech kind of sneaky. Gear's not done yet since your initial details said "Starting cash for gear TBD" and I'm not sure what the score is there (I put him down as having below-standard Wealth, lemme know if that's not suitable with how you want to do gear).

Character-wise, he's a street rat. No cyberware (can't afford it, he's hoping that changes soon though), not much money in general, not particularly well-educated and a criminal record, but he's quick on his feet, has a good amount of talent, and a big helping of confidence that he can make it big one day. He's made some friends and enemies among the gangs of whichever city we end up in (and lost some people that way, some in ways he still feels bad about), and has generally made his living in less than legitimate ways, hence his skillset, but figures there must be a better way of doing things than this, a thought that's drawn him into the kind of work the PCs are doing.

EDIT: Oh wait, the sheets are at 200CP by default, and we're at 250. That's another 50 points to spend...tomorrow, since I'm about to go to sleep.
EDIT2: Extra points have been spent, good to go besides the gear thing.

----------


## Feathersnow

If we haven't picked a city yet, I'm voting for Chicago or New York.

----------


## DigoDragon

> I will make the OC and Character threads tomorrow.
> 
> Playing? Last chance to join.


Now that the holidays are winding down for me, I can dedicate time to build my character. Are we still a go to do this?

----------

